# Amplificador Midas 150w x 4 con transistores b688 d718



## Cristhian daniel (Jul 3, 2013)

Amplificador midas 150w x 4 bridgeable mosfet 
al en*c*enderlo activa la luz de proteccion 
cual podria ser la causal


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 4, 2013)

Seguro que la causa esta en la placa, de ahi no sale...
Hablando en serio, pues es muy dificil determinar que puede ser con exactitud, pueden ser muchas cosas, qeu a simple vista no se puede saber, una de las cosas mas probables es que se hallan quemado los transistores de salida, uno, algunos o todos, para saber ahi que medir con el tester. Ver que no halla diodos quemados o resistencias en corto o abiertas. Los capacitores ceramicos por lo general no se dañan, pero los electroliticos si, la manera visual mas rapida de saber que estan bien es mirar uno por uno y ver que no halla ninguno que este con la parte superior inchado, como si estubiera embarasado. Espero haberte dado una idea de por donde y como comenzar. Saludos
PD:si el plastico que recubre a los capacitores esta deslisado hacia abajo es posible que no este en buenas condiciones, hay que cambiarlo seguro


----------



## Cristhian daniel (Ago 26, 2013)

Alguien me da una mano con esto en la etapa de salida me da en todo los canales los positivos pero los negativos no y al conectarlo con la masa  si  que puede ser mi solucion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2013)

Por favor explicalo mejor !


----------



## Cristhian daniel (Ago 28, 2013)

Mi amplificador no puedo usarlo porque al conectar los parlantes no suenan prove cada canal y encontre que no da*b*an el negativo lo comprove al conectar el negativo del parlante por el n*e*g*ativo* de la bateria que puede ser *?*

Voya a*_hac*er la medi*c*ion los acabo de cambiar pero por*_*si*_*acaso gracias por el aport*e*


----------

